# Canada expo in London ?



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wanted to know if the are a lot of construction companies there and if it's worth the trip ? (He is a senior construction manager ). What happens there do you just go armed with your CV or is it possible to arrange interviews in advance ? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Klflopster said:


> Just wanted to know if the are a lot of construction companies there and if it's worth the trip ? (He is a senior construction manager ). What happens there do you just go armed with your CV or is it possible to arrange interviews in advance ? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


Well yes, there are construction companies in Canada. It is not a backwater, despite what some may think. 
It is better if one presents oneself personally armed with the necessary information.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Well yes, there are construction companies in Canada. It is not a backwater, despite what some may think.
> It is better if one presents oneself personally armed with the necessary information.


Yes obviously i know there are construction companies in Canada what i was asking was were they present at the expo in the UK.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

I emailed asking about the leeds expo and the reply i got back was all about the london expo, here is what they had to say regarding a question about the presence of employers.

Our London Expo has a number of recruiters from both NZ and Australia while the focus in Canada is for service providers where you will be able to discuss the following points: -your employment options with migration specialists who are travelling from Canada to be at the expos -get the most up to date information about the Canada job market -attend an array of seminars designed to simplify your move and answer all of your migration questions -Find out how to move all your possessions to Canada -Meet licensed immigration consultants who can help map your entire visa and relocation strategy -Meet thousands of other people who share your dream – a new life in Canada !

For job opportunities in Canada, feel free to search for and apply directly on line for positions in the relevant industry: Find and apply for Jobs in Canada | International applications welcome | Working In Canada

To view the opportunities that will be available at London please follow the link below: Jobs at UK Expo - Opportunities Australia - EXPO The list is being constantly updated so be sure to keep an eye on the web page for added opportunities.

Kind regards


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for that, was hoping companies wishing to recruit would be there.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya I'm pretty pissed too since I bought tickets for Leeds this weekend.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Klflopster, we went the Expo in Manchester and was told to take my husbands CV to hand out cos employers were going to be there and when we got there we were disappointed. There were hardly any people in the construction trade. The only good thing that came out of it was taking to the individual countries and there we met our current Canadian agent.


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello
Havent posted for a while....did the trip to London Expo last summer...it was more geared for Auz/NZ...only one company there, PCL that where Canadian...so it was a disappointment.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Klflopster said:


> Thanks for that, was hoping companies wishing to recruit would be there.


Hi,

I am an expat who works for a construction company in Canada and we have attended the Expo's before but have alos been a little disappointed at the size and number of employers who attend, so have stopped for the meantime. We work across Canada - wheer were you looking to relocate? If you send me your husbands CV I will take a look - we might be able to help.

Regards

Ian Nutley
[email protected]


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an expat who works for a construction company in Canada and we have attended the Expo's before but have alos been a little disappointed at the size and number of employers who attend, so have stopped for the meantime. We work across Canada - wheer were you looking to relocate? If you send me your husbands CV I will take a look - we might be able to help.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will get him to send it tomorrow. We were looking at Toronto but we are not too bothered really, we were avoiding Vancouver just because it was so expensive. 
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Klflopster said:


> Thank you I will get him to send it tomorrow. We were looking at Toronto but we are not too bothered really, we were avoiding Vancouver just because it was so expensive.
> Look forward to hearing from you.


Hi, just to let you know my husband has sent his CV this morning. Many thanks


----------

